# 19-82 to 19-83.



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

The first thing I noticed is that on the 82 there is no wot switch.
The 83 has it.
My question is,how does the 82 compensate at full throttle?
Or does it just go lean,and they fixed it in 83.
The ECU under neath the rain tray has the same part #.
I can provide picture's tommorow.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

the one with no throttle switches (82) is either CIS-basic, or CIS-Lambda..

the other one (83) should be CIS-electronic. the 82 would also have a 1.7? factory..


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

The 1.7 was swapped out for a 1.8.
They keept original intake.I found a 82 rabbit withh the 4 into 2,
With the o two senor.
I guess I have the lambda one.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

Above information is incorrect!



There are 6 different types of CIS that I know of. (there could be more, I am NOT an expert)
(1)	CIS (basic)
(2)	CIS-K (lambda without full throttle switch) (my 82 rabbit with 1.7 had this)
(3)	CIS-K (lambda with full throttle switch) (Rabbit GTI, some A2 golfs)
(4)	CIS-KE (Also known as CIS-E) without knock sensor (nonperformance A2)
(5)	CIS-KE (Also known as CIS-E) with knock sensor (performance A2 both 8v and 1.8 16v)
(6)	CIS-KE Motronic (A2 2.0 16v and B3 2.0 16v)


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

BlackTie+ said:


> Above information is incorrect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my 86 golf has CIS lambda.. not CIS-E without a knock sensor.. my 85 GTI tho, it has CIS-e

there is no DPR on my 86 golf. maybe you should check your info?

and any way you look at it, there are still only 3 main CIS systems.. (basic, lambda, and electronic) 

are you just pulling that info out of your head, or is there a factual basis for it?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Glegor said:


> the one with no throttle switches (82) is either CIS-basic, or CIS-Lambda..
> 
> the other one (83) should be CIS-electronic. the 82 would also have a 1.7? factory..






BlackTie+ said:


> Above information is incorrect!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





A1peopleS2wagons said:


> The first thing I noticed is that on the 82 there is no wot switch.
> The 83 has it.
> My question is,how does the 82 compensate at full throttle?
> Or does it just go lean,and they fixed it in 83.
> ...


82 scirocco has CIS (basic)
83 Scirocco has CIS-K with Lambda

The WOT switch is to bypass the Lambda circuit (O2 sensor) at WOT to run a bit richer. Mainly an emission thing as the Lambda circuit helps to get the motor running at 14.7:1 (Lambda) under normal driving conditions.

Don't worry to much about this on the 82. :thumbup:


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

Glegor said:


> my 86 golf has CIS lambda.. not CIS-E without a knock sensor.. my 85 GTI tho, it has CIS-e
> 
> there is no DPR on my 86 golf. maybe you should check your info?
> 
> ...


 
I did say that some A2 golf do have CIS lambda. Maybe you should read more carefully. Also, your saying the 83 is CIS-electronic is dead wrong. Mtl-Marc is correct. 

Factual basis is real world experience.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

i did read carefully, and noticed that you added it in there after i said something.. 

sorry i wasnt correct on the CIS lambda on GTIs.. i knew the cars had throttle switches, so i assumed it was CIS-E like the other cars with switches. ive never owned a mk1 GTI, dont care to either. 

i knew they had CIS-E in 85. so i figured the 84 (and 83) must have gotten it too. 

anyways, this is totally pointless. 

sorry i even mentioned anything. 

and your information is still wrong.. the mk2 cars never got throttle switches on CIS-L.. 

atleast none of the CIS-L mk2 cars ive seen had factory throttle switches.. 

and im only aware of 2 fuel systems on the early mk2 cars, CIS-E, found on GTI/GLI cars, and CIS-L with no switches, found on golfs/jettas 

never seen or heard of CIS-E without knock sensor.. unless it came on the fox or dasher or some crap like that.. 

sorry to nitpick, and split hairs, but if there was nobody out there pointing out that something was wrong, everyone on the planet would be dumb as a rock, and there would be no solid information on anything.. everything would be purely speculation.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

Glegor said:


> i did read carefully, and noticed that you added it in there after i said something..
> 
> sorry i wasnt correct on the CIS lambda on GTIs.. i knew the cars had throttle switches, so i assumed it was CIS-E like the other cars with switches. ive never owned a mk1 GTI, dont care to either.
> 
> ...


 (responding to each paragraph/return from above) 

It was always there, I have not edited my post. It's ok, really. 

You ASSUMED, and then stated as factual. 

The OP never said anything about 84. 

I somewhat agree this is pointless arguing with you, (because you will try to discredit me again somehow) but you are spreading incorrect information. I am trying to help others that will look at this thread as a reference. 

Thank you for the apology. 

I did say I am not an expert and that there may be more. So I might be wrong, there could be some A2 golf with CIS-lambda and without WOT switches. Thank you for the opportunity to state that I am wrong about that. Please do not call CIS-lambda CIS-L. It was never officially called that and you again are spreading incorrect information. 

I have parted a couple of CIS-E cars without knock sensing. Jetta with GX (low compression) engine. 

Also sorry to nitpick, but I am also doing exactly as you stated. 

:beer:


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

well, people call them cis-e, cis-b, cis-m, cis-l, and whatever. sure bosch never officially named it, but people get the idea. 

were talking about VWs here.. everyone should know that they never came with L-jetronic.. (assuming you think thats what im talking about when i say CIS-L.. 

your jettas that you parted out, they were GX equipped, COMPLETELY STOCK, and had an aluminum fuel dizzy and an ISV on top of the valve cover, right? 

cis-b, and cis-l run cast iron fuel dizzys, and have frequency (buzzer) valves, along with vacuum advance distributors. 

cis-e, and cis-m run aluminum fuel dizzys, and have differential pressure regulators (DPR), along with no vacuum advance, and a knock sensor.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

The whole labeling of the CIS is confuseing. 
I bought this and still have not figured it out. 








But I like the discription of the steel and aluminuim. 
I would think the aluminium would wear out.


----------



## A1peopleS2wagons (Dec 2, 2010)

Mtl-Marc said:


> 82 scirocco has CIS (basic)
> 83 Scirocco has CIS-K with Lambda
> 
> The WOT switch is to bypass the Lambda circuit (O2 sensor) at WOT to run a bit richer. Mainly an emission thing as the Lambda circuit helps to get the motor running at 14.7:1 (Lambda) under normal driving conditions.
> ...


 Huh I used my dizzy,intake with throttle body with out the wot switch,fuel pump/acumulator from the 83. 
with the ECU from the 82. 
It actualy idle's better in the 82. 
This time I cracked open the butter fly a tad bit more. 
And it works just fine. 
I am getting 28 mpg.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

Glegor said:


> well, people call them cis-e, cis-b, cis-m, cis-l, and whatever. sure bosch never officially named it, but people get the idea.
> 
> were talking about VWs here.. everyone should know that they never came with L-jetronic.. (assuming you think thats what im talking about when i say CIS-L..
> 
> ...


 Ok, fine, COMMON nomenclature does not use your term cis-l. 

And yes, completely stock GX equiped CIS-KE jettas with no knock sensor and very much had a DPR. 
Quit trying to question me. I do know what I am talking about.


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

Here is even a picture of one of the examples I am refering to. 










If was the stock setup from this car that I got from the original owner, completely stock.


----------

